# Vote for your selected name #4



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

We have the following billet box to select a name for.
@Rob Fisher owner of this Awesome BB asked for a female name and these were the names that were nominated.

Snow White
Natalia - Black widow
Elsa - Disney
Aphrodite - Greek Goddess
Rojin

This is just a voting poll and will close, 96 Hours from now. Extending this one due to names of interest

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (19/11/17)

Sunday afternoon bump to the voting poll. 

Lets have some fun.


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Elsa , Aphrodite and Rojin tied so far...
That Rojin name is so unusual - I hope it wins
hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/11/17)

Good afternoon bump.


----------



## TheV (20/11/17)

And just a quick correction ... its Natalia (not Natalie)


----------



## antonherbst (20/11/17)

TheV said:


> And just a quick correction ... its Natalia (not Natalie)



Oops yes, i am sorry was meant to still rectify that. @Silver could you change the poll and name for us, please


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oops yes, i am sorry was meant to still rectify that. @Silver could you change the poll and name for us, please



Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Last day of voting forumites, Poll closes at 9 o'clock this evening


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/11/17)

Am i allowed to vote?


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Am i allowed to vote?



Anybody is welcome to vote. Its open to the forum.


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Anybody is welcome to vote. Its open to the forum.



Reason i ask, Elsa was my suggestion. 
So the fact its in the running is basically my vote, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Reason i ask, Elsa was my suggestion.
> So the fact its in the running is basically my vote, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but no one really checks those minor details. So you can vote. 

Ill fix the op to reflect the minor adjustment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Yes but no one really checks those minor details. So you can vote.
> 
> Ill fix the op to reflect the minor adjustment



Cool thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Reason i ask, Elsa was my suggestion.
> So the fact its in the running is basically my vote, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're way more chivalrous than I am @GerritVisagie ! I totally opened up the page and just voted for my suggestion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (22/11/17)

Stosta said:


> You're way more chivalrous than I am @GerritVisagie ! I totally opened up the page and just voted for my suggestion!


Totally did the same ... and I expect nothing less from the people that suggested names ... surely you believe in your suggestion enough to vote for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

@GerritVisagie OP adjusted. You can go sleep with a clear conscience tonight. Thanks for that heads up thou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (22/11/17)

I'm just Gunna gooi an extra name in here. I'd call her Bokkie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (22/11/17)

Spyro said:


> I'm just Gunna gooi an extra name in here. I'd call her Bokkie.


Unfortunately suggestions are closed. Only voting now


----------



## Spyro (22/11/17)

TheV said:


> Unfortunately suggestions are closed. Only voting now


I know


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Just over 20 minutes left in this poll.

Come guys lets give @Rob Fisher BB a nice name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

@Rob Fisher i have the following choices for your BB name?

Aphrodite
&
Rojin

I will allow you to choose this name as i think its only fair to the owner to have a final choice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> @Rob Fisher i have the following choices for your BB name?
> 
> Aphrodite
> &
> ...



Aphrodite it is then!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/11/17)

2 for 2! LOL


----------

